# What food Goes with Fish ?



## IrishGunner (26 Mar 2007)

Ok ropped into cooking dinner for Parents and want to do some fish

Ok I can do the mussels for starters but other than Pasta what else can I put on the table other than having parents saying 'is that all I am getting....


----------



## Vanilla (26 Mar 2007)

You want to cook a dinner with fish, is it? 

We eat lots of fish in our house, current favourites are:

1. Salmon pie- just add a fillet of salmon per person to a saucepan with milk ( or cream/creme fraiche if feeling decadent) and cook for 5 minutes or so until salmon almost cooked through. Add herbs and seasoning to taste. Then transfer fish and sauce to a casserole dish, pile mashed spuds on top and top that with a little grated cheese ( and a little dotted butter if you like) then into oven until cooked through and top golden. Sometimes add peas to the salmon, sometimes I don't.

2. Salmon parcels- just put a fillet of salmon in a tin foil parcel with a small amount of lemon,  a little butter and seasoning. You can add cream if you like and pop into the oven for about 10 to 15 minutes. Serve with potatoes & veg.

3. Fishermans stew- basically whatever fish you fancy- salmon, cod, etc in a pan with a little white wine and a tin of chopped tomatoes with some mushrooms and a red onion and either red or orange pepper. Add scallops 5 minutes before rest is cooked, add mussels too if you like. Serve with crusty bread ( or rice) or pasta.

4. Paella- sorry can't give recipe for this as MrV always cooks this- but look it up. 

Loads of fish recipes out there!


----------



## legend99 (26 Mar 2007)

Chips.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2007)

Chips?

_Doh! Thought I'd be original and first with that one... _


----------



## Pique318 (26 Mar 2007)

Vanilla said:


> You want to cook a dinner with fish, is it?
> 3. Fishermans stew- basically whatever fish you fancy- salmon, cod, etc in a pan with a little white wine and a tin of chopped tomatoes with some mushrooms and a red onion and either red or orange pepper. Add scallops 5 minutes before rest is cooked, add mussels too if you like. Serve with crusty bread ( or rice) or pasta.


 
Damn that sounds nice !!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Mar 2007)

Nice and guilt free too. LOL.

My dad likes the salmon pie - I think he is from a mind set that if you don't have potatoes with your dinner its not a real dinner. It's also handy cause you can make it ahead of time and then just pop it in the oven 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## IrishGunner (26 Mar 2007)

Well chips would be obvious....

Paella have a receipe for this I got from a Spanish Girl I use to work with but mother bit finnicky. Have not cooked this in a while though

Like the idea of Salmon pie may try out a test run myself

Usually get the fish in [broken link removed] in Howth, no affliation with them but they are the cheapest


----------



## Brianp (26 Mar 2007)

crab cakes for starter

400g crab meat.
fresh chopped corriander (hand full)
the sqeeze of one fresh lemon.
1 spring onion... finely chopped
2 large cups of bread crumbs
1 large egg
zest of the lemon.

mix in a large bowl.... pan fry serving spoon sized portions for 2 minutes each side, then pop in the oven for an extra 3-4 minutes to cook through. 
serve with freshly made guacomole sauce


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2007)

> *What food Goes with Fish ?*


Loaves?


----------



## Spicey (26 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Loaves?


 
I was wondering how long that would take!!


----------



## Carpenter (26 Mar 2007)

Risotto is really nice with seafood- I use prawn, calamari, mussels, white fish etc.  The local fish shop does a big bag of frozen seafood mix which is ideal for this.  For this dish all you need is onions, chicken or veg stock, a half glass of white wine (not essential but does add to the flavour), garlic (lots of it!), mushrooms, olive oil, knob of butter, arborio rice, tomato puree.

Coat the seafood in a little olive oil, add finely chopped garlic, fry up quickly and put to one side.  Fry up onion until just soft, put to one side.  Melt butter and add rice to pan, ensure rice is coated  and add white wine.  When this has been absorbed add the onion, sliced mushroom, seafood, stock and puree. Simmer gently for a few minutes before putting the whole lot in a (hot) good casserole pot (Le Creuset is idea).  Season with some salt and freshly ground pepper, cover over the top with foil, add the lid and put in the preheated oven for about 15- 20 mins.  You can also add peas, chopped tomatoes and basil if you desire.  When ready serve up and add a bit of freshly grated parmesan cheese over the lot.  This dish is very tasty and filling and should appeal to even the "meat and two veg" diner!


----------



## Niallman (26 Mar 2007)

Steamed veg and boiled baby spuds is a simple and tasty option.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Mar 2007)

That risotto sounds very nice, thanks Carpenter! I have printed out the recipe for weekend. I used to use the frozen jumbo prawns from Lidl until recently I find theres almost a sort of disinfectant type taste from the odd one- urrgh! 

Might try the octopus you mentioned on the other thread. I don't like Irish mussels- I find them too gritty.


----------



## z105 (26 Mar 2007)

*



What food Goes with Fish ?

Click to expand...

 
Mushy Peas ?

See www.bbc.co.uk/food - loads of stuff on there*


----------



## Carpenter (26 Mar 2007)

Vanilla said:


> That risotto sounds very nice, thanks Carpenter! I have printed out the recipe for weekend.


 

I can't claim all the credit I'm afraid, it's my take on a risotto dish from a great little recipe book called "Simply Italian" by Ursula Ferrigno.  It also works great with bacon instead of the fish.


----------



## Carpenter (26 Mar 2007)

If budget is not a problem you could really impress your guests with John Dory or dover sole on the bone.  These fish need little more than nice potatoes, some steamed veg (as already suggested) and a bit of butter for a heavenly treat!


----------



## bobk (26 Mar 2007)

weather is getting good, maybe you should barbeque the fish and serve with a baked potato and salad


MMMmmmm


----------



## monkeyboy (26 Mar 2007)

Sour cream, chive and lemon mash potatoe.

The lemon in the mash obviously compliments the fish.

then a side of steamed green veg mange touts etc brocolli. make sure any veg is just crunchy and never mushy ! ( apart from peas )


----------



## Marie (27 Mar 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Risotto is really nice with seafood- I use prawn, calamari, mussels, white fish etc. The local fish shop does a big bag of frozen seafood mix which is ideal for this. For this dish all you need is onions, chicken or veg stock, a half glass of white wine (not essential but does add to the flavour), garlic (lots of it!), mushrooms, olive oil, knob of butter, arborio rice, tomato puree.
> 
> Coat the seafood in a little olive oil, add finely chopped garlic, fry up quickly and put to one side. Fry up onion until just soft, put to one side. Melt butter and add rice to pan, ensure rice is coated and add white wine. When this has been absorbed add the onion, sliced mushroom, seafood, stock and puree. Simmer gently for a few minutes before putting the whole lot in a (hot) good casserole pot (Le Creuset is idea). Season with some salt and freshly ground pepper, cover over the top with foil, add the lid and put in the preheated oven for about 15- 20 mins. You can also add peas, chopped tomatoes and basil if you desire. When ready serve up and add a bit of freshly grated parmesan cheese over the lot. This dish is very tasty and filling and should appeal to even the "meat and two veg" diner!



_Marry me_ Carpenter!


----------



## Carpenter (28 Mar 2007)

Marie said:


> _Marry me_ Carpenter!


 
Ha!  Mrs C says I can't, she likes her weekend slap up meals too much!


----------



## jrewing (28 Mar 2007)

Marie said:


> _Marry me_ Carpenter!


 
Wow, you can't mention "meat and two veg" here without getting marriage proposals....


----------



## z105 (28 Mar 2007)

There was me thinking we would have the first ever proposal of marriage on AAM


----------



## shilling (28 Mar 2007)

I like to have stir fry noodles and vegetables with fish. If you get a piece of cod and cook it for 10 mins at 220c wrapped in foil with some ginger, garlic, spring onions and a mixture of soy sauce, sesame oil and water poured over it.  
boil some chinese noodles and stifr fry some veg and mix them together. Served the fish on top of the noodles.


----------



## legend99 (28 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Chips?
> 
> _Doh! Thought I'd be original and first with that one... _



not sure whether to laugh or cry when to the minute we post the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

